# POSITIVE FET Stories !!! WANTED.....



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello,

I read on the ICIS cycle a thread started for Positive stories and I loved reading them in my 2 week wait. It gave me such hope and lots of tears of happiness   for everyone finding out about their BFP. I am just waiting for AF  to show up so I can ring hospital and confirm dates. At this stage I feel a mixture of apprehension and excitement, so in the mean time I was hoping to hear all about your positive stories from your FET.

Medicated or un-medicated. It would also be great to know what you did on your 2 week wait. Did you try anything special, acupuncture, time off work, eating something weird or dancing around Mulberry Trees with Orange knickers on Or did you do anything to leading up to it. How many frosties did you have and how many made it. Would love to hear it all!!

I am at Guy's Hospital and have 3 frosties left   all of excellent quality they say. Please please work. 

Xx Charlie


----------



## vix75 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi, I am in the middle of a FET cycle right now, but wanted you to know that i know 2 people who have FET babies and it has given me so much hope to know them and know that it works well 

all the very best for you wishing you all the luck in the world!!!!!!!!!!! 

vicky xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Hi, I have only ever had 2 attempts one fresh (resulted in ds) and a FET a few months ago that resulted in me now being 11 weeks pregnant!
I didnt do anything special to aid FET I rested for a couple of days but with a toddler about it wasnt easy! People talk of brazil nuts and pineapple juice and I did that with 1st attempt and not this and it didnt make any difference! I think the more positive and relaxed you are the better.
Good luck and I hope you are as blessed as me!

Ruth


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Wishing you all the best.

Chloe was a frostie.

Unmedicated (until just before transfer and then had immune treatment)
During 2ww - went to work and carried on as normal
Leading up to tx - 5 month break and a weekend away just before tx started and one just before 2ww
Frosties - 7!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello!

We did our first fresh cycle in 2000 (pesa, icsi & ivf) - dd now aged 5 - and froze 5 embies.

June - Aug 05 - medicated FET cycle.  2 embs thawed, did ok at thaw but not fab.  Both put back at 4 cells but BFN.

Nov - Jan 06 - medicated FET cycle. 2 embs thawed 100% ok, one at 4 cells and the other at 5 cells at transfer.  BFP this time with one babe on board.
Didn't do anything special with diet.  Rested for first week and then back into it 2nd - dd needed me too!

Now 40 wks pg - due today.

Happy to answer any questions you might have or be of support.

Masses of luck to you.  

Flamingo
xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Good Luck ......

Im nearly 10 wks pregnant with twins following natural FET (took them to blast stage)....... i rested for the day of transfer & the day after & then carried on pretty much as normal ...... had a few brazil nuts every day .....

Love HopeXXX


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Keep them coming........

Hope - do you think taking the embryo's to blascocyst stage was the main factor contributing to your BFP x 2. Did you have 2 put back?

Flamingo - Best of luck for the birth. Hope the liddle one starts his/her journey soon! you rested in your BFP cycle but did you rest in the others? I have just had 8 weeks off work so I don't think I am can possibly take more time off. so if i am lucky I will have 2 days off?

Sue - how many frosties did you have transferred and what stage were they at?

Vicky - Thanks for that.

Phew for a while I was thinking positive stories were a bit thin on the ground

I am now on CD 4 so less than 2 1/2 weeks away from starting Tx Drugs. 

xx Charlie


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Charlie ........

I had already has 2 neg FET's .....so the clinic advised me to go to blasts ...now whether they took because they were blasts or we were just lucky we'll never know ..... i think i felt more confident going to blast , but the journey there was really stressful as they used 12 frosties to get 2 to blast stage , had both of them transfered ....

Good luck

Love HopeXXXXX


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi hope, 

We have three 8 cell embryo's. I am so scared to take them to blascocyst if none of them make it. What do you think with 3?

Charlie x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

It would be wrong for me to advise you .....we were lucky & had 15 to use if necessary (and as i said it took 12 )..as i really didnt want to do a full cycle as both times ive been really poorly with OHSS .....

What have your clinic said ?.....

Some clinics won't go to blast stage , mine didnt till about 18 mths ago ....


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Hope

I have my Hosp appt tomorrow. It is at Guys who I believe are now going through to blascocyst. I think you are right that it is best to get advice from them. with only 3 it is a bit more of a delicate situation. 

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Whatever you decide ........GOOD LUCK !! & keep me posted ! 

Love HopeXXXx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Charlie, 

Great thread, just wanted to wish you lots of luck I'm also doing a FET prob natural but that may change I have a scan next monday and a check for progesterone levels which may be too low, and may need to have med fet? I also have 3    .

My clinic wont take them to blastocyst with only 3? which is a shame as I fell PG for a short while  on my last fresh cycle and they were blasts but it took lots of embies to get just 2. My frosties are also all 8 cells from a previous cycle last year, so I'm trying to be possitive that we will be lucky!

Good luck again. 

Poppins x


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

just to add to mine we took our remaining 15 to blast with only 2 left at the end. i believe we could have done many more cycles as on the day i would have had a normal transfer 9 were looking really good so they could have got the wrong 2 back if you know what i mean. we didnt want to keep going through it!


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Me again.

First fresh cycle had to be on almost perm bedrest for 2 wks as almost at overstim point with follies.

Rested about the same on my BFN cycle as I did this time.  Not very good at resting me!

Fingers crossed for you

Flamingo
xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 

im one of those possitive fet storys    as you can see ive had 4 fresh cycles and the 1st fet resulted in my gorge daughter 14 weeks ago 

fresh cycles dont agree with me    

yet the fet was fine with my body and a bloody lot  less stressfull 

and when i was in my 2ww i was even looking at prices for other hospitals  


i had 3 frosties one didnt make it the other 2 transfered 

all the best and good luck love nikki & ellie


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi CharlieKay

I wanted to wish you loads and loads of luck on your FET. I'mhaving my baseline scan next week so am a bit ahead of you I think but on the same journey nonetheless. I'm trying for blastos with all 9 of mine, nervous about it but reckon I' ve got to take the clinic's advice.

Whatever you decide to do, sending you      

Love Clo XX


----------



## BrightonBelle (Aug 16, 2006)

What a lovely encouraging thread! Thanks to all who've posted. XX


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

hi

Charlie hope this answers your additional question.

I had 7 frosties frozen at day 3 and decided to defrost the lot to see what would and wouldn't survive as it was make or break as it was our 6th IVF cycle.  Only 3 defrosted well (1 was marginal the other 3 perished) and at day 5 (normal day for blast) nothing had moved and I was advised it was likely that the cycle would be cancelled.  Anyway 1 embie (the least strongest looking) decided to go hell for leather overnight and bingo 1 made it to blast on day 6, that was the 1 that is now Chloe.

Good luck frostie girls!
Love Sue
xxx


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Hello

Both my pregnancies were from medicated FET.

Both times I had two 2 cell embryos replaced which have both resulted in singleton pregnancies.

My little girl was born in 2004 and is amazing in everyway and I am currently 10 weeks pregnant again.

Both times I had bed rest for the day of ET and the following day and then took it REALLY easy for the rest of the 2WW.

I was really careful with food and drink making sure I ate really healthily and of course no alcohol.

I have 6 brazil nuts and a seed mix on my muesli every morning but other than that just was sensible about things. 

I followed clinic advice to have no baths and to keep away from smoky atmospheres and no caffeine  (really missing my lattes!!!)

Anyway, as you can probably guess I think FET is fantastic as it has made all our dreams come true.

Good luck to you

Kazza


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

I had 2 FET's the first one resulted in a miscarriage at 6 weeks but the 2nd one - natural is now snoozing in the garden. 
I worked during the 2WW having had 5 cycles I was never sure if it was better to be at work or not. I was also on gestone and clexane for the early part of pregnancy.

Good luck 

Laylar


----------



## emma49 (May 23, 2006)

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU

To all the ladies who have posted their positive stories on this thread.

I had my two defrosted blasts transfered yesterday and its stories like yours which will help me through the hell that is the 2ww.

       

Take care

Emma..xx


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

I just wanted to add to this thread.

I had FET in June and I'm currently 17+ pregnant with one amazing little miracle!  It really can work.  We had 2 embryos replaced and one was 3 cell and one was 4 cell.  I had the transfer on a Friday and went to the pub for dinner straight after.  Then I took it easy all weekend and had the Monday off work and then carried on as normal but taking it a little easier.  I did nothing special, no nuts no pineapple juice.  I was convinced it had failed but my miracle proved me wrong.

On the previous FET cycle I had one embryo replaced and rested for almost all of the 2ww and drank pineapple juice every day and avoided the foods to avoid in pregnancy and BFN.

Heaps of Luck to you all going through FET.

Love Y x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

My story is very similar to Yogi's.  I had natural fet in June - I had 4 frosties - 2 survive dthe thaw and were put bacj at 4 cell stage and I am now expecting a son in March.

Good luck to you xxxxxxx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi 

I too have a positive FET story. 

Had fresh transfer in April 2006, which didn't work so clinic added steroids and aspirin to the mix, which may have helped my FET BFP in June 2006...BUT I also think it was because I was a lot more relaxed having gotten used to the procedure AND also because I had more time to wean myself off caffeine (no coffee or chocolate) and alcohol.

Anyway I am now expecting a little girl in March 2007.

Good luck...there are more FET sucesses than people imagine!

JacLaw xxxx


----------



## Vez (Jul 24, 2005)

I had my FET last friday 6th oct, am now on my 2 ww...and its killing me!!!
This is my 2nd attempt at ET, the first was natural, BFN.........
I dont know how to feel about this as I had 4 frosties, and then 3 died......so I have only had 1 put back!!!
But this could be the fighter I suppose.....have my appt on 18th oct, am going back to work this thursday, cant stay at home much more....doing my head in!!!

Good to hear all the positive stories, it does help to read them...

Vezo xxxx


----------



## kazza70uk (Mar 21, 2003)

Vez - it only takes one!!!!!


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Just wanted to add our little FET miracle to all these other gorgeous babes!  I had medicated FET after 2 failed fresh cycles - we had 8 frosties and had to have 6 defrosted to get 2 good ones to transfer and now we have a beautiful 9 month old boy sleeping in the next room!  We were given a 34% chance of BFP on our fresh and 17% on our FET so it just shows they dont always get it right!

GOOD LUCK


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

good luck to you all
vez it only takes one   
clare finley  is gorge 

love nikki xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,

I too suffered with OHSS.  Out of 25 eggs, 5 fertilised and 3 made it to day 3.  They were frozen at that point, with two being 4 cells and one being 8 cells.  All were only of a 'fair' quality and ordinarily wouldn't have frozen them but due to the severe OHSS, they did so we atleast had a chance after suffering so much.  I'm so glad they did!  We thawed all three and they all survived!  One of the 4 cells lost a cell, so we had the two better ones put back at lunchtime of the thaw day.

11 days later, I woke up bleeding and cramping and thought it was all over.  As it was a treatment cycle, I tested anyway so I could pass on the results.  So, I tested 3 days earlier than my test day and was stunned to see a very strong blue cross!  I bled again the day of my 7 week scan.  I was so nervous thinking I was loosing it, but instead, we were delighted to see that both embryo's had wanted to stay with me.  

Throughout my pregnancy, I had spells of red bleeding.  At 29 weeks, my waters broke at work.  Oddly enough, I was getting ready to go to a consultant's appointment and then later on, to a 3d scan.  Instead, I was already 5-6cm dialated, fully effaced and contracting 8 times in every 10 minutes!   Couldn't feel a thing and thankfully meds managed to stop my labour.  A week and a day later at 30 weeks 3 days, I delivered my perfect boy/girl twins naturally following a very spoilt 90 minute labour!  I can honestly say I enjoyed every minute of it!  Obviously I had it easy as they were only 2lb 12oz and 3lb 9oz.  Unfortunately they were in special care for 6 weeks but are doing great now we are all home 

How's that for a positive FET story?


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Witters

Loved the story!! Can't imagine coping with all the extra stress but it was all worth it in the end. Thanks for sharing. 
Hope all is going well with the twins and you are loving every minute of them.

xxCharliekay


----------



## twoyearwait (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi,
Well I hope I'm not tempting fate by posting, but I THINK I have a positive FET story!!  
I had my first natural FET 2 weeks ago, after 6 failed iui's, 1 cancelled ivf converted to iui, and 1 failed ivf.
I only had one egg to freeze after my ivf, which they only froze at the last minute because it wasn't looking great.
However, I am now 13 dpo and have been testing for 3 days all with faint positive lines!!  I have to wait until Thursday to go for my beta but I am praying after 2 long years of 'unexplained' that this is my time!
I have terrible pains in my right ovary and mid stomach, so not sure what's going on, but please keep your fingers crossed for me.  I haven't even told my DH yet as I'm waiting to be sure on Thursday.
So really, miracles do look they can happen!  I was ready to give it one more cycle and then give up as we'd run out of money!

Sarah


----------



## Clari (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello ladies

Hope you're doing well.  My story goes like this.

Last October, I had my first treatment of ICSI.  We were lucky as it worked first time but sadly I lost the baby at 4 months.  We have 4 frozen embryos and decided to try again.  My embryos are 8 & 7 cells.  I'm hoping these are classed as good little embies.  I'm with Guys and will visit the hospital tomorrow to go through my schedule.  It makes me very happy to read that there are several positive stories out there relating to frozen embyros.

Charlie, I noticed you're at Guys and you mentioned that you were waiting for AF in order to start your treatment.  So has it arrived and have you called Guys, and if so when do you start your treatment?

Day one of AF for me was on 4 Oct and I've been told by Guys that I'm likely to start taking medicated drugs on 21 Oct.

It looks like we're on the same page.  So please do let me know how you're getting on and good luck.

To all the other ladies, lots and lots luck.

Love
Clari


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

sarah looking good hunny     i tested day ten aswell   

writters what a story   
all i can say good luck with your fets and hope your dreams come true xxx

love nikki xx


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls!

Witters - Congratulations on your beautiful twins. I had a look at your photos and they have certainly come a long way!

I just thought I would add my story. I had ICSI in late 2002 and all my 10 embies were frozen at blast stage because I had mild OHSS. First FET 2 months later resulted in DS who is now almost 3 years old. After 6 FETS which included 2 chem pregnancies and 3 BFNs, I finally got a BFP and now also have a DD who is 4 months old.

Good luck to everyone doing FETs. As all these positive stories show, they do work!

_Cinderella_


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh great stories. I love reading them 

Clari - yes we are one day apart! 

Xx Charlie


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the congrats girls!  I'm just lovin' it!

Hopefully more of you will join the positive stories very soon 

Congrats to all those that have had successful FET's!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say it was great to read all your success stories.  I am a week into de-regs for a medicated FET and have 2 frosties.  I am praying they survive the thaw and obviously get my bfp!
Your post has knocked those    thoughts back into my head!

Good luck to you all


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Loved all your stories and it looks like a lot of us FET Ladies did too. 

Any more out there? Keep them coming

xx Charlie


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't want to tempt anything by posting on here but I now officially have a positive story and I loved reading these when I was on my 2ww.

I had 2 x 3 cell frosties put back on 24th October.  This was a natural cycle with no scans, no drugs, nothing.  I was very upset as I thought the cells were too small.  I had a bright red bleed on 7dpt the lots of brown gunk (sorry tmi) that lasted until yesterday - has now gone completely.

I've just got a   this morning, still a long way to go for me but so far it has definitely worked.

I'm gobsmacked.

Pray it stays positive for me girls.

Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Congratulations Widgey!!
I'm so PLEASED for you! i wish you all the luck in the world. When i had my daughter 6 years ago i bled for 13 weeks badly to begin with but she held on in there, she was to us a true miracle! Thats why its so important to test even if you bleed as it doent always mean its doom and gloom.You have given me another hope that FET does indeed work for so many. I am going to ask my clinic about natural FET as i'm not sure if they do it at mine, i wonder what the success rate difference is?  Ive just done along posting on the 'just joined' section so i must go and do some housework! i'm getting alot from reading FF. Please keep us posted on how you are i look forward to hearing your news.


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to add my Positive story to give hope to others.

Dh and iwere devastated in June 06 when our first ICSI failed. We had done everything right, followed all of the advice and still it was BFN. 

We had 3 frosties and were told at our follow up appointment there was a question mark over my womb lining. Before my FET i decided to take the consultant's advice and have a hysteroscopy which luckily for me turned out fine and normal! I had my Hysteroscopy in July and started DR for a medicated FET at the end of july (same month).

My NHS free IVF attempt came through as i started my FET and i felt really calm. I didn't expect my FET to work (because i knew statistically the chances were less) but knew if it failed i could have another fresh cycle in October. I spent the cycle practically carrying on as normal as i was so certain it would fail and i was just going through the motions.

Another relevant factor at this time was i reduced my hours at work to go part-time. Emotionally i was drained after the first failure and needed time to relax. When i had everything arranged so i could start part-time teaching in September i again felt like a huge weight had been lifted. I should have done it months before! Best thing i ever did!

ET was August 22nd and they had to thaw all 3. 2 made it and they put 2 grade ones back inside. Just over a week later i had an urge to test. No rhyme or reason - just because i wanted to know it had failed as quickly as possible so i could move on to my 'proper' (fresh) go! I got the shock of my life when it was BFP! I spent the next frantic few days testing like mad (26 tests in all - i know - thank god for cheap acon tests else i would have been broke!)

I am now 13 weeks and 5 days pregnant with one gorgeous little babe! I have had 2 scans already and have my 3rd and official 'nhs dating scan' tomorrow. I am still very nervous but am trying to believe that baby is here for the duration.

Good luck and throwing my dust at you all!
FET rock!

love Tasha xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello to all those who gave us your positive stories and to all those who want to add theirs. 

Please do. I am on the 1 week wait before my 2 week wait and will be checking in on here to read your stories all again.

To all those with BFP's hope all is going well and for anyone about to embark on FET hope these stories made you feel good. 

xx Charlie


----------



## Ferni (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi !

Just thought id add my story! I am currently 28 weeks pregnant after successful FET. My first fresh cycle of IVF unfortunatley failed - i think my body rebelled against all the drugs and prodding!! I took a month off had a hysteroscopy (which i was told helps) then had non medicated fet (which was a lot less stressful) in May which has resulted in one healthy bean due Feb 12th. For this reason i am a big fan of FET and look forward to reading all your sucess stories soon!

   

Love ferni xx


----------



## BooBooBear (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I loved reading positive stories during my 2WW so thought I'd add mine... After 3 failed ICSI attempts I really didn't have much hope for my first FET but went for it as I had 8 frosties left. Was so shocked when we got the BFP and I am now 33 weeks pregnant with twins. Even though I can feel the babies move now I still find it so hard to believe it worked for us.

Stay positive







FET really does work

Good Luck,
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations to all you pg ladies and ladies with babies from f/e/t  

Thanks so much for the   stories keep them coming


----------



## Karray (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

I had FET last year, I over hyper stimulated. they told me if i produced anymore that 21 eggs they would not put them back for a least 2 months. when I was in recovery they told me I had 23, 16 fertilised successfully 8 thawed for FET two grade 1 put back don't know what happened to other 6!! I was gutted because I wasn't coming back in on the Saturday with the other 4 girls to have ET. couldn't anyway was in bed for three days in agony like worst case of cramp x 100. knew then why I couldn't have ET.

Was back to normal and two months later when I went in to have FET. I remember walking out after FET thinking OMG I need a wee and remembering the nurse saying don't be scared to wee they wont fall out and instantly knowing why she said it lol.

I took it easy for first few days sat on PC watching TV I developed a pee stick addiction he he not recommended. I was up to three pee sticks a day wanting a positive result becomes an obsession so not recommended to start it. Got a BFP two weeks later I always maintained a positive attitude I believe it helped. now i have the most wonderful daughters. I hope and pray you get a BFP good luck all the luck in world Charlie.

Love Karray xxxx


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi 

Woud just like to add my story as new to this site. myself and my dh have unexplained fertiity and were tryng to conciee since 2002, have been on clomid, puregon and then we took the plung and refered ourseves to a IVF cinic in Dublin. I have had my 1st attempt of IVF which resulted in my ds who is now 11 months, it was a fresh blast cycle. since them I have had 2 failed FET one in May 06 and on in Aug 06, I am currently on my 3rd FET which transfer was on 22nd Nov with 2 blasts on board and on my 2ww,testing on Sunday or Monday and I am really hoping for a BFP as have no more embabies frozen. starting to feel cramp like sympthins in my lower pelvis but cannot remember wha it was like when I got the BFP in 05.
I am hoping and praying that this will work as reading all you BFP stories has given me loads of hope


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you all know on 2ww and tested this morning and got a    , I am so delighted


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

I got a     too yesterday morning - I cant quite believe it!! - I'm over the moon    

FET really does work
jessieb


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

You girls have just made me cry, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I have just posted a new thread about positive stories re FET but I also just found this. I am about to start the FET thing following 2 failed cycles of IVF. This thread is brilliant, just the tonic I needed. Thankyou all for sharing.....I will keep you posted after my appt on 12th. Will be looking in on you before then.

Big Love 

Rah


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh my GOODNESS. I just got a      too! 
        too! 

It was an absolute pleasure to start this thread. I hope many many others get their BFP. Best of luck. 

My story- I had a failed ICSI in June this year, had 3 embies left. 2 made the thaw and progressed nicely to 4 day cells. I had FET and put back on on November 22nd and tested positve on December the 2nd. Day 12 Beta reading 432. I read every post on here the night before my test day. I am over the moon! It is a truly wonderful feeling. Please stay little embie/embies.

xx Charlie


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Charlie

With beta numbers like that it could well be twins!

I have been reading your diary and loved it.

Big congratulations honey

Helen
xx


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Jessiebe & Charliekay : Congrats to you both, we may all be having twins, my 1st scan is on the 20th Dec so will keep you updated.


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

wow - im going to be re visiting this thread so much, hoping to go for final FET in Jan/Feb  & have to say didnt have much hope of it working .......until now! i can almost believe it will work now.  congratulations to all of you & thanks for posting your success stories.  i only came on to FET as i wanted to ask what can i do to help it work but i guess i already know the answer - nothing!  if its going to work it will 


lol  mo x


----------



## Karray (Apr 28, 2005)

OMG cant believe all the  must be something in the air he he well done I am sooooooooooooooooo happy for you all well done

[fly]good luck and enjoy!!!![/fly]

Love Karray xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the stories  

And well done to all you ladies with recent BFPS    

Im due to test in 9 days medicated fet.  had a mmc at 9wks and lost its twin to an ectopic begining of August this year.
Im worried as feeling a/f ish which i know could be   or negative but my boobs arent sore at all  i always get sore boobs before i get a bfp anyone not had sore boobs before they got a bfp with fet


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Emma 74: just tested bfp this week and still do not have sore (.)(.), so hang on in there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Congratulations Huppee and thanks very much im driving myself around the bend here


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Emma

Just reading your paot and i was convinced that i was not pg as i had no sore boobs until today infact!!!

I have just been a naughty girl and tested early and got a BFP!!! it was FET too so it can work i think the body is crazy and you cannot listen to ANY symptoms!!! (So hard tho)

good luck Emma what date do you test

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just wondering if anyone hd the following when doing a pg test, I have to test every week until i go back to the clinic on the 20th Dec and today the pg line was very faint, you had to move it in the light to actually see it, so dont know now if pg or not, pulling my bloody hair out and cramps nd sickness is desperate. you will laugh I made my dh pee on the other pg test just to see if I could see the other line when moved in the light (how sad am I) but as you all already know NO there was no faint line even,any advise would be great, I dont know because I am on all my meds from the IVF that this may still stop my af. I am praying when I do another test in the morning it will be stronger, anyone else ever have a vey faint pg line 
_________________


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Hupee

I had a very faint line to begin with on day 14 and then it got stronger by day 16 sadly i started bleeding and about week later it did get fainter and then went to nothing I had a m/c but surely you need to bleed to lose a baby and the meds dont stop that!! Is the line fainter than the first one and also which tests are you using as it could be a bad test esp if it is a first response one as they seem to be all over the place! My advise would be to do another test and then see your gp about a blood test!!

good luck I am crossing my fingers for you

xxxxxx

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxx

p.s keep in touch


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Lizzylou

Last week I tested with First response and clearbue and got the faint lines,yesterday I tested with FR and got faint line and thisis how sad I am I tested this morning with CB and no line at all an then tested with confrm and got a faint line, I tell you something my head is all over the place, I just wish if it is over that I would get my af but there is no sign of it, I bet the meds re probley stopping it, I am totally heart broken,I will go to boots again today and get two more tests for tomorrow and thats it. I will reing my clinic also as they close today, will keep you updated and thanks for the advise


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Hupee

i am so sorry it does not look good does it! I would love to be more positive but i do not want to give you false hope!!

It was clearblue that gave me the neg after first response giving me the faint line. I expect your clininc may ask you to come off your meds and let nature run its course, but do not come off them until you have been advised properly!!

It may be an idea to get a blood test to see precisly what is going on

I am so sorry 

keep strong and keep in touch and go and have lots of cuddles with your first little miracle!!!! He looks so cute!!!


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all, I know how much positive stories gave me a lift on my two week wait, so here goes for me.... After my first ICSI (which was a success) we had four embies frozen. In November we had to thaw three in order to have two four cell embryos transferred, on a natural cycle. I got a   on 3 December. Now keeping everything crossed for my first scan on 21 December. 

I wish all of you the very best of luck in the world. FET is fantastic!



xxCosmo


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know it over for me, did three more test this morning and they were all bfn's had a good cry yesterday and have come to terms with it now, just wish I never got a bfp at the start as much harder to deal with, Going again for a fresh cycle in April as have a holiday booked for Easter and then starting treatment again, so thanks you all for all your support and I wish each and everyone of you the very best xx


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Hupee - I had exactly the same as you last time.  I had a faint line on day 1 (did about 7 tests inluding digital which said pregnant in 20 secs) the same on 2, 3 and 4 and on the 5th day when my Mum came to see me I wanted to show her how quick the result came up and it came up negative.  I did more and they were all negative.  The clinic said there was some implantation but it failed to develop any further.  Its the worst result you can get - the not knowing!!!

This time round on the FET cycle - again a borderline result.  The embryos survived the thaw but didn't divide but one looked like it was doing something so they decided to transfer them anyway.  Now I don't even know if they went on to divide.  Just got to wait until 20 Dec.

Look after yourself and I really hope you get your BFP soon!

Jules x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Jules good luck on the 20th, keeping  for you

Cosmos, good luck with your scan on the 21st 















to you all with 









Am going to have a FET cycle in Jan, so really helped reading some positive stories thanks
has filled me with hope

Hupee 
hope you have a nice holiday and good luck in April

love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello!

Well - you just NEVER know with FET!

I had a 2 cell, grade 3 embryo with fragmentation - and got a  

My advice - keep positive and away from the evil pee sticks - don't test early - be patient & test on your proper test date!

Happy Days!


----------



## jules32_uk (Jun 7, 2006)

G.S - Did you get any symptoms or not?  I feel nothing

Jules x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Jules - I had spotting (but I always have that before the witch arrives) apart from that I was very grumpy & emotional. Had af pains and had convinced I was going to get a bfn. Hope you get a  

Take care


----------

